
Show HN: A random startup generator - LikeMyBread
http://tiffzhang.com/startup
======
55555
I opened a dozen hackernews tabs and then went to go do something else. When I
came back to this I found myself looking at the home page of "MEMERABLE", a
progressive member monetization service, and I spent a good few minutes trying
to figure out what in the hell they actually did...

A+

~~~
jonahx
> I opened a dozen hackernews tabs and then went to go do something else. When
> I came back to this I found myself looking at the home page of.... and I
> spent a good few minutes trying to figure out what in the hell they actually
> did...

so, in other words, just a normal day browsing HN...

~~~
Hobotron1
Reminds me of my dial-up days- go to /., click every link and open all the
comments, then go take a shower, make dinner, and by the time I sat down to
eat all the links had loaded!

------
collias
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=462210424477](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=462210424477)

"BlackLink is a detailed black service that makes it easy to turn your blacks
into cash."

....uhhhhhhh....Startup from the 1830s?

~~~
afarrell
I'm going to hope it is a New Zealand sports merchandizing startup.

~~~
stockkid
Go the all blacks!

------
wwarren
"MEET WIFE." [http://i.imgur.com/nI9wcuS.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/nI9wcuS.jpg)

~~~
arbuge
Offendy is my favorite:
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=841700001154](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=841700001154)

Perhaps targeting the defense sector...

Plantlink on the other hand looks viable:
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=11714700372](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=11714700372)

Facebook for plant-lovers. What PG would call a "sitcom" startup idea, I
think...

~~~
jtheory
Offendy has both a CKO _and_ a CNO? Presumably the Chairman is the only one
doing any work.

This quote was on the money: "It’s an unique opportunity to meet awesome
people and change the world!" It reminds me of the old (old, old...) fake Army
recruitment slogan something like "Join the Army! Travel the world, meet
interesting people, and then kill them."

I just turned up "WasteIgnite":
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=31556537750](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=31556537750)
\-- "WasteIgnite was founded by people who love wasting just like you! Enter
your favorite ways to waste and we'll help you fit it all in. Since we're
using righteous technologies, you can count on us next time you waste."

------
jshap70
Just got to Balln.

"We Are Balln. Balln is a professional ball service that makes it easy to turn
your balls into cash."

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=245220439925](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=245220439925)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Already implemented: [http://www.spermbankdirectory.com/donating-
sperm#paid](http://www.spermbankdirectory.com/donating-sperm#paid)

;-)

------
jps359
I love this:

"The son you've been waiting for.

Sonn is a cheerful son service that makes it easy to turn your sons into
cash."

~~~
KeytarHero
"Grandmother

Mature. Experienced. Tested.

Buying grandmothers just got a whole lot better..."

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=113068361511](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=113068361511)

~~~
JonnieCache
_> Grandmother. Mature. Experienced. Tested._

That is _amazing._ Do you think its using some kind of graph to link the words
or did you just get lucky?

~~~
subverting
I think they just write a few lines that make sense for each and let the
randomization make the page.

------
sawthat
I hate to do this, but I did the same thing several month ago.
www.launchnik.com

~~~
simi_
Yikes! [http://www.launchnik.com/slaveio](http://www.launchnik.com/slaveio)

~~~
hnal943
Makes so much sense. Owning your own slaves just doesn't make sense,
especially in an urban environment.

------
phpnode
This is really great!

Refusey DO YOU REFUSE? We're refusing to drive things that matter.

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=61244441196](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=61244441196)

~~~
raker
DESIRE YOUR AFFAIR. Introducing the world’s first delightful affair.

It feels good to be part of the Affairhub family.

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=176349848043](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=176349848043)

Ok I'll stop now. Some of these are pretty amusing though.

~~~
nostrademons
"Body was created to help you find bodies in your area. From local bodies to
national brands, no one knows bodies like Body."

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=322017367463](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=322017367463)

------
crimsonalucard
This site literally displays how much talent is required to make a flat design
and come up with a startup idea. (none)

Implementation and execution are key.

~~~
sgustard
What happens after you spend a year implementing and executing a bad idea?

~~~
balls187
> What happens after you spend a year implementing and executing a bad idea?

Choose to get hired at a VC, turn to Page 42.

Continue executing on your same bad idea, turn to Page 56.

Travel to SE Asia, learn the cuisine, come back and start a Food Truck, turn
to Page 94.

//Page 94

During the grand opening, several customers get food borne illnesses,
resulting in massive lawsuits.

You're ruined.

The End.

~~~
brador
Choose your own startup book needs to be a thing. Someone hit up kickstarter.

~~~
tjr
A whole series of them, please. I'd buy it. I'm holding cash right now.

~~~
mintyfresh
LIKE NO OTHER SERIES OF THEM. Series of them makes it easy to turn your them
into cash now.

------
zamalek
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=763927079982](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=763927079982)

"Debateable"

"Debateable is a driven debate service that makes it easy to turn your debates
into cash."

I'd be rich, I tell you!

~~~
kazinator
> _I 'd be rich, I tell you!_

That's ... debatable.

~~~
reinhardt
Your credit card has been charged $0.99 for your contribution to this debate.
Thank you for your business!

~~~
NeutronBoy
You joke about it, but make the experience smooth enough and I bet people
would pay a couple of cents per post to participate in an internet argument.
It'd be like an auction to see who got the last word in.

------
mike_hearn
"Cousinit is like Tinder... but for cousins!"

Hahaha :)

~~~
jfroma
"Tremblen is like Tinder... but for trembling!"

Imagine two strangers having a date just to tremble together.

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=2435275189](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=2435275189)

------
desidio
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=49029980379](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=49029980379)

Girl

"Once again, Girl came through. And even before estimated delivery date! Just
impressive! Thank you! You’re awesome!"

Why Girl? Unstoppable. Girl is easy to use, no matter who you are.

~~~
dsjoerg
Best part about Girl is the team behind it.... no girls!

~~~
KeytarHero
Including the guy who, according to his title, is the product.

------
jfroma
I love this. it reminds me of the "Postmodernism Generator" [1]. More info on
wiki [2].

[1]: [http://www.elsewhere.org/pomo/](http://www.elsewhere.org/pomo/)

[2]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postmodernism_Generator](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postmodernism_Generator)

~~~
maemilius
Reminds me of the New-Age Bullshit Generator:
[http://sebpearce.com/bullshit/](http://sebpearce.com/bullshit/)

------
Animats
Somebody should get some stand-up comedy actors, outfit them with hidden
cameras and microphones, and have them pitch one of these to YCombinator.

~~~
sparkzilla
Unfortunately, most of them would be accepted.

~~~
smikhanov
You then send them to the 2nd tier VCs -- there they'll have a real chance.

------
normloman
Nailed it.

The way the webpage looks is like every startup ever. Heck, even my company's
website looks like that (It had a great design, until my boss decided it
wasn't startupy enough)

------
im3w1l
Hah, I absolutely love this one. By a lucky stroke, almost every detail fits
together.

(nsfw)
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=879752450855](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=879752450855)

~~~
yellowapple
"One of the biggest challenges we faced after we hit our early goals was how
do we stay top-of-mind and keep our users engaged? Enter Undressme. Problem
solved."

Perfect. Just perfect.

------
neo_optimus
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=355909111211](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=355909111211)

DO YOU SUCK? Manage you organization's sucking online, with our cloud
software.

(Y)

------
robotic
My favorite
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=197744525037](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=197744525037)

Scrubn

"THE AGGRESSIVE WAY TO SCRUB."

------
rohk
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=964297131756](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=964297131756)

"We Are Cooki.

Cooki was created to help you find cookies in your area. From local cookies to
national brands, no one knows cookies like Cooki. No one."

I would pay for that. Gimme cookies!

------
Geee
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=174266581889](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=174266581889)

Deliveryable - Manage your organisation's deliveries online, with our cloud
software.

This one sounds actually realistic. The dev team seems competitive, too!

~~~
zamalek
Already posted to HN a few days ago, actually. Shipping as a service.

------
throwaway43
OP this is actually very interesting and a potential money maker.

The designs it generates are quite distinct and pleasing. You can actually
sell this as a template generator.

~~~
catshirt
except, it only generates one template.

~~~
coldcode
Easy, switch to Templatizer, the startup for people with only one template.

~~~
catshirt
OTaaS (One Template as a Service)

~~~
athenot
One Template to rule them all…

------
jlas
Best one:

    
    
        DO YOU LOVE?
        You like to love. Lovely does too.

------
joshschreuder
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=648423843085](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=648423843085)

Screwable: Screw together with your team

I'm not sure what definition of 'screw' we're using here.

------
melicerte
Your period. Attentive.

Periodn is revolutionizing the way people think about periods.

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=878320260177](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=878320260177)

Thank you, I laffed so much.

------
nmyk
Love the random C-level positions.

------
zyx321
>Your interactive football. >FootballWork is a different kind of football app.

>We searched through a lot of providers and plans to find a good fit for our
business. FootballWork made it easy to find the right fit for my business and
my budget. -Marisa Stewart, Buffalo, New York

>One of the biggest challenges we faced after we hit our early goals was how
do we stay top-of-mind and keep our users engaged? Enter FootballWork. Problem
solved. -Christian Escovar, Ellinwood, Kansas

It's a... B2B Football As A Service company? Genius!

------
fixxer
I find this very amusing and disturbing. I feel like I've worked for a couple
of these companies.

------
pause_break
You absolutely nailed the blur that these startup pages and mission statements
become. Lols were had!

------
jszymborski
They... they just pitched Love to me.

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=61547547278](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=61547547278)

~~~
acqq
As Seen On Disasterly

------
sergiotapia
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=1](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=1)

START SMELLING.

Oh lord! Gold! Where do I invest?

------
minikomi
Can you make it so after 100 people visit the site, it turns into an
acquisition/"Our Incredible Journey" type message?

~~~
onesongonesong
Or a "5 things I learned" random post.

------
Tiksi
The unstoppable way to suck.

 _Motivate your niche in the sucking ecosystem with online branding that’s
built by unstoppable people for able consumers._

I... er....

I get the hint startup generator, off to my corner to sob.

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=202396160948](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=202396160948)

------
bandrami
What's old is new. I wrote a cgi script 17 years ago that did, well, exactly
this, though in late-90's language.

------
Max_Horstmann
Upvote for every single startup.

"ChildhoodStrike is revolutionizing the way people think about childhoods."
hahahahahaha...

------
kmeves
this is amazing..much more entertaining than i expected, can you tell us some
secrets on how you pulled it off?

~~~
hurin
Found her code here:
[https://github.com/zhangtiff/startup](https://github.com/zhangtiff/startup)

edit, Here is the generator:
[https://github.com/zhangtiff/startup/blob/master/js/generato...](https://github.com/zhangtiff/startup/blob/master/js/generators.js)

~~~
bduerst
Here's all the possible word combinations:
[https://github.com/zhangtiff/startup/blob/master/js/data.js](https://github.com/zhangtiff/startup/blob/master/js/data.js)

Nice that it's all clientside

------
tux3
UndressLink is a different kind of undressing app.

"It feels good to be part of the UndressLink family"

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=741408305719](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=741408305719)

------
WiseWeasel
Poking around the generators.js and data.js files for a while, it's an
interesting quick-and-dirty approach to producing a surprising variety of
passable copy. After perusing the word lists, it makes me wish I had the time
to figure out the seeds to generate BuzzKill, KnitJogr or TerrifyAdvisr.

I guess I'll have to content myself with RobInspire, a different kind of
robing [1] app:

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=220474692826](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=220474692826)

SUCCEED. ANALYZE. ROB.

[1] sic; typo in conjugated verb list - there's no conjugation logic

------
dEnigma
This is great! After I clicked through a few of those I switched to another
open tab in my browser, where an actual startup website was displayed and for
a few seconds I wasn't sure if it was another random one.

------
thruflo
I love the way the "as seen on" logos link to other invented startups.

------
sandsand
This is hilarious. I started doubting this is random.
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=1256537720](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=1256537720)
"START SPELLING. Spelling. Everyone talks about it but only the truly
delightful are able to spell day in and day out. Here at Spellly we understand
your commitment and want to give you what you need to take your spelling to
the next level." It is hard to tell though whether the audience is dyslexic or
spelling bee participants.

------
arxpoetica
HA HA HA HA "Dare to Reproduce."

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=145038787741](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=145038787741)

------
arnley
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=765998801449](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=765998801449)

"Death" \- "The Evolution of Death"

~~~
shijie
"Say goodbye to spreadsheets forever"

Spreadsheets, among other things...

------
bgreenberg
I guess one of the ways they generate names is to take an "er"word and remove
the e. Didn't work quite right in this case...
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=639366650](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=639366650)

"MEET STER. Steering. Everyone talks about it but only the truly discreet are
able to steer day in and day out. Here at Ster we understand your commitment
and want to give you what you need to take your steering to the next level."

I love this so much.

------
hoprocker
"Tiffzhang -- taking BeepBoopStartup[0] to the next level."

[0] [https://twitter.com/beepboopstartup](https://twitter.com/beepboopstartup)

------
alashley
Nice! Kinda reminds me of this in terms of the concept:
[http://www.badstartupidea.com/](http://www.badstartupidea.com/)

~~~
zamalek
But some of those ideas are good! Seriously, though:

> First, go and find out about Github. Figure out what it is they do, how they
> attract users, and how they make money. Github is already operating well in
> the Programming space, but perhaps the same basic ideas can be applied in
> the Photography space. That's where you come in.

~~~
wiml
> Duolingo, but for Cooking

That's… not a terrible idea actually.

------
captn3m0
I liked the part where your investors are also random startups.

------
logicallee
This needs an "Request a prospectus" button. Get an email, send a prospectus,
if they want to fund it figure out what the hell you just got funded! :)

------
organsnyder
This is great—well done. I've been looking at this for the past half-hour now.

A few weeks ago, I made a Twitter bot with a similar concept, centered around
the "Show HN: A[n] {adjective} {noun}, written in {trendylang}." It has more
variation of words (it pulls from WordNet), but it just generates headlines:
[https://twitter.com/hn_ideator](https://twitter.com/hn_ideator)

------
general_failure
By the same author -
[http://tiffzhang.com/spacebears/](http://tiffzhang.com/spacebears/)

------
bshimmin
I swear I've built a couple of these for clients...

------
mcintyre1994
This is awesome!

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=3530699443](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=3530699443)

> "Employery is the Facebook of employers"

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=1039985957](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=1039985957)

> Turn your economies into cash!

------
kazenix
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=695909360423](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=695909360423)

Rubstr

FOR THOSE WHO RUB. Rubbing. Everyone talks about it but only the truly
cheerful are able to rub day in and day out. Here at Rubstr we understand your
commitment and want to give you what you need to take your rubbing to the next
level.

------
SilasX
No employee pets in the "About Us" section?

------
scott_b
A real life example?

[http://ubercatbnb.com](http://ubercatbnb.com)

Uber + Cats + AirBnB <\- gotta be the perfect startup, right?

------
kra34
How many of these are Y Combinator backed companies?

------
consultutah
Anyone else disappointed that all these domain names are already taken? Guess
I need to add a "get" in front of them... ;)

------
pcrh
>Contact us

(click)

>The Startup Generator is a collaboration between Tiffany Zhang and Mike
Bradley. Girl is not a real company.

Just in case you get too excited! :-)

------
draugadrotten
"Youhoney is a bright honey service that makes it easy to turn your honeys
into cash."
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=628003271762](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=628003271762)

Hilarious service. Thanks for the laughs :-)

~~~
developer1
This thing is hilarious. The best ones I've seen:

YOUR RIGHTEOUS FUNERAL. Funeralable is the last word in righteous funerals. We
know you never settle for less than the best and neither do we. Drive with
professional grade tools and strike your future.

SWEATING YOUR DEPRESSION. Share your favorite depressions and discover new
ones. With DepressionBenefit you never know what you might find!

start sinning. Sinning. Everyone talks about it but only the truly dashing are
able to sin day in and day out. Here at Sin we understand your commitment and
want to give you what you need to take your sinning to the next level.

Like No Other Black. Share your favorite blacks and discover new ones. With
Blacky you never know what you might find!

FOR THOSE WHO VANISH. Vanishstr is why you'll never vanish the same way again.

------
ffk
Screw startups, it's all about making nations and converting them to cash!

LIKE NO OTHER NATION. Younation is a bright nation service that makes it easy
to turn your nations into cash.

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=528893498703](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=528893498703)

:D

------
Tideflat
"BadAnalyze is the last word in devious bads."

"When my friends need new bads there's only one word I tell them, BadAnalyze."

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=91597155402](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=91597155402)

------
Immortalin
How are these sites built? Is it a combination of story generation algorithms
and static site generators?

------
zobzu
Love it. Fun, well done and shows one of the issues with startups (a lot of it
is marketing stuff right;)

------
ch4s3
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=865198583574](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=865198583574)

"find drawings in your area. From local drawings to national brands, no one
knows drawings like Youdrawing. No one."

Excellent!

------
PhasmaFelis
Combine this with some chatbots and you basically have this comic:
[http://threepanelsoul.com/2013/09/30/on-local-
color/](http://threepanelsoul.com/2013/09/30/on-local-color/)

------
eliyak
Smartscold is why you'll never scold the same way again. Just what I needed.

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=359450050396](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=359450050396)

------
brtl-fhc
Built a web tool to help making randomized generators like this (not so
pretty, tho):
[http://lolxml.herokuapp.com/#/eval/15](http://lolxml.herokuapp.com/#/eval/15)

------
user_235711
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=621269333409](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=621269333409)

Errorme "the last word in diligent errors"

------
mpnordland
Pretty sure most universities would love this Studently:
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=23867494840](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=23867494840)

------
nwienert
Had some great ones, this one got me: WE ARE TITLE.

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=661187566118](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=661187566118)

------
tgarv
What a great idea... Tumbler!
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=219631401821](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/index.html?s=219631401821)

------
jamestomasino
So much fun! I actually got a real one:
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=497083847643](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=497083847643)

------
yellowapple
Needs more .io

------
xzlzx
Finally:
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=709206085419](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=709206085419)

------
baconomatic
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=52512057824](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=52512057824)

Warly, like no other war!

------
WA
Takeaway: Check your copy for the same things that come up in the random
websites. If you write the same stuff, it's apparently highly generic and
pointless.

------
ttcbj
Super funny. You really nailed it. Awesome. Thanks!

------
pritianka
This is awesome. Been cracking up for five minutes now.

------
Arnor
WE ARE STRIPSTR. You like to strip. Stripstr does too.

------
dasboth
"Relax is like Tinder... but for relaxing!"

Good stuff :)

------
piqufoh
My wife is wondering why I'm laughing so hard that tears are rolling down my
cheek. Excellent parodies, very well done :-)

------
Lunatic666
A good reminder to not taking ourselves too serious all the time. Good idea
and beautiful implementation!

------
minusSeven
Anyone knows what the hell this is ? None of the startup I visited look like a
startup to me.

------
Immortalin
Ykombinator (www.ykombinator.com) is another similar startup generator.

------
Immortalin
Ykombinator (www.ykombinator.com) is another startup generator

------
ljk
not randomly generated, but it's pretty spot on

[http://www.piedpiper.com](http://www.piedpiper.com)

~~~
frik
I remember that _brand_. Is this from the _Silicon Valley_ TV series?
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2575988/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2575988/)

~~~
ljk
yup they actually made a site for the show

------
lightningstorm
This is awesome!

------
dsjoerg
very nice, congrats to the creator

------
hn_
Need to remove some vowels.

------
sirishn
:)

------
pla3rhat3r
Brilliant!

------
FD3SA
DISASTERABLE

YOUR HIP NEW DISASTER.

Disasterable is the last word in hip disasters. We know you never settle for
less than the best and neither do we. Control with professional grade tools
and benefit your future.

"When I needed a new disaster my best friend told me about Disasterable. I
gave it a try and was completely thrilled!"

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=192936](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=192936)

~~~
FD3SA
TERRIFY

DO YOU TERRIFY? Terrify is a different kind of terrifying app.

"Terrifying apps are not for me. Being recommended by a friend on Terrify is
exactly what I need."

Why Terrify?

Attentive

Turn Research into a Team Sport.

Righteous

Find out what people are saying using our righteous tools.

Connected

What makes Terrify connected? Our commitment to connectedly pursuing
excellence at every turn.

"Terrify was very useful not only in case of our project but just good basis
for every business we would start in the future."

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=963310](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=963310)

~~~
FD3SA
SMARTSCARE

MODERN. PROGRESSIVE. UPBEAT. You like to scare. Smartscare does too.

"Definitely recommended. Great experience, which gave us a better perspective
and helped to solve several business problems."

"As a professional in the scaring industry, I tell all my new clients to start
out with an account on Smartscare. It puts them miles ahead of the competition
and makes my job that much easier!"

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=107589](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=107589)

------
FD3SA
This is pure satirical genius. My faith in tech as a higher art form has been
reinforced.

------
jackmaney
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=12342](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=12342)

Governmenthub

Your Devoted New Government. Introducing the world’s first clever government.

> Thanks to Governmenthub we now have beautiful, connected governments every
> day. Our customers are happy and engagement has drastically increased.
> Highly recommend!

------
FD3SA
OWNR

START OWNING. Ownr is why you'll never own the same way again.

"I've been owning for 15 years and I've never seen anything like Ownr. They're
really something else."

[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=101022](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=101022)

